# Huskee 27 Ton Log Splitter Price?



## PARKBOY (Feb 3, 2011)

Looking to buy a log splitter and ran acroos this one but wanted to get some thought on whats a fair price on a lightly used huskee 27 ton log splitter with a honda motor? Any opinions on this brand? Thanks


----------



## Nic36 (Feb 3, 2011)

Huskee splitters are usually regarded as being pretty good. The 22-ton model is very popular. The 28-ton model is currently $1500.00 on Tractorsupply.com, so I would say it's not worth more than that. That one looks like it has been left out in the elements, so I would be concerned about that and how it has been maintained and treated. I personally wouldn't pay more than $1200.00. I would rather have new if he wants more than that.


----------



## bogydave (Feb 3, 2011)

Like the brand,
Made by Speeco, I believe**   http://www.speeco.com/products.php?id=95
1 factory is  in Colorado, some foreign parts.   *** http://www.speeco.com/news.php?id=11    ...Owned by : Blount int,  Portland OR.
http://www.blount.com/   **NYSE symbol  BLT *** http://finance.yahoo.com/q/pr?s=BLT+Profile
I paid 1400 for a 22 ton Speeco / Honda, full of oil. in Alaska
TS has sometimes, price I don't know.
Lots of the 22 Ton ones around. Seem to be well liked.
Hours used?
Year made?
Does it work well ?


----------



## Dingeryote (Feb 3, 2011)

If it's a GX series Honda I'd bounce 800 bucks off of him.

I have the same splitter and have had no issues other than a fried pump that was replaced in 2 days by Speeco, and at no cost.
Ours has seen about 50 cords and gets treated like a rented mule. It sits outside all winter and gets put in the Barn in the summer.
Cycle time is a bit slow, but crunching big Elm knots is not a problem. Havn't found anything it wont split yet.

Early models had some issues with control valves, and a few had some issues with the foot giving out, but again, Speeco stood behind thier splitters.

Make sure to run the thing and cycle it several times, check the oil for grit, and check the foot with an angle square before you buy, whatever ya do. 

Good luck to ya!!


----------



## thinkxingu (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello There,
     The 28-ton was on sale here for $1350 a bit ago, so $800 seems reasonable.  My issue with used splitters is that they usually sell for close to the price of new and you don't know what you're getting.  If you were able to get it for $800 and something goes wrong, you should still make out.

S


----------



## mywaynow (Feb 3, 2011)

You can work most TSC's down to 1350 with a 10% discount on new.  My friend picked up one as a clearance at $1k.  I would not pay more than 1k is it is in vgc.  Otherwise, down from there, but this is a very good splitter.  I have the 28 version and love it.


----------



## mayhem (Feb 3, 2011)

The Huskees seem to be really good for the money, the few 22 ton models I've used have all been excellent.  I'd start at $800, be willing to go $1000 for that used one...if the seller won't budge, take your $1000 to Tractor Supply and get a brand new 22 ton model...it'll still split everything you throw at it and you'll have the warranty.



> My issue with used splitters is that they usually sell for close to the price of new and you donâ€™t know what youâ€™re getting.



Couldn't have put it better myself...used splitters are disproportionately expensive...but people keep snapping them up, so what would motivate the seller to drop his price to a reasonable one?


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Feb 3, 2011)

My only complaint would be the vertical shaft engine, they are supposed to have far less life than the horizontal shaft ones. The splitters from Northern use the heavier duty Honda with the horizontal shaft. I'm not saying this won't last a long time, just that for a little more you can get a bit heavier duty splitter, Randy  PS, I would buy new as the used ones are too expensive normally.


----------



## Dingeryote (Feb 3, 2011)

That's a good point on the 22 Ton. Buddy of mine has one I borrowed for a bit.
Cycle time is better than the 27 Ton untill ya get into bigger stuff, but still no issues with gnarly twisted up old Elm.

The biggest Diff I see is in the Motors.
Brigs is all China crap anymore, and so are the Hondas if they aren't the GX series.
The older Speecos from just a couple years ago, had better Honda motors, and even used, should outlast the newer chineese units.


----------



## iceman (Feb 3, 2011)

That is an older model as the new ones have a horizontal shaft. Bought mine in 09 for  for 1150 after demo day weekend.. it was brand new but we made a prior arrangement that he would use it then sell it to me for that price... 
Find out how old it is and start from there.  If its an 04 I would try for 6-700 wouldn't go any higher than 800 period
Why? 22 tons have a great record and there may be a FEW people who ran into a piece or 2 it couldn't split...
Price is 999 with log table get a 10% and 899 you go ... so no way I would personally pay more for a machine 5+ years old than a new one even if the new has a little less power ...
If I didn't get the price I did I would have been all over that 22


----------



## PARKBOY (Feb 3, 2011)

iceman said:
			
		

> That is an older model as the new ones have a horizontal shaft. Bought mine in 09 for  for 1150 after demo day weekend.. it was brand new but we made a prior arrangement that he would use it then sell it to me for that price...
> Find out how old it is and start from there.  If its an 04 I would try for 6-700 wouldn't go any higher than 800 period
> Why? 22 tons have a great record and there may be a FEW people who ran into a piece or 2 it couldn't split...
> Price is 999 with log table get a 10% and 899 you go ... so no way I would personally pay more for a machine 5+ years old than a new one even if the new has a little less power ...
> If I didn't get the price I did I would have been all over that 22



Where can I get a 22 ton for $999 ?


----------



## iceman (Feb 3, 2011)

PARKBOY said:
			
		

> iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tractor supply


----------



## iceman (Feb 4, 2011)

PARKBOY said:
			
		

> iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





http://www.tractorsupply.com/outdoo...itters/huskee-reg-22-ton-log-splitter-1032822


----------



## 46hemi (Feb 4, 2011)

How do I get the 10% coupon?


----------



## iceman (Feb 4, 2011)

46hemi said:
			
		

> How do I get the 10% coupon?



Sign up for email 
Or just go into the store and ask a manager ... its the off season


----------



## thinkxingu (Feb 4, 2011)

Ditto on 'ask the manager.'  I like the "here's my name--call me..." tactic as it is a nice way to help both parties out.  I've found that just offering a price often leads to a contentious sale.

S


----------



## PARKBOY (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks alot for your help guys. I just picked up a brave 20 ton splitter from a guy that git it from an estate sale that looks like its been used once and then put in the barn.


----------



## bogydave (Feb 5, 2011)

Way to go. 20T should split most everything.

Good deal?
Pictures? (we love pics)
Brand?


----------



## thinkxingu (Feb 5, 2011)

Those are the best ones!
PICS or it didn't happen. Best of luck with it.

S


----------



## PARKBOY (Feb 8, 2011)

bogydave said:
			
		

> Way to go. 20T should split most everything.
> 
> Good deal?
> Pictures? (we love pics)
> Brand?



After using this 20 ton over the weekend I cant imagine needing anything with more power. This thing split everything I put under it except for two pieces which were pretty knotty and it just smahed them. Is it me or is a 28 or 33 ton just over kill?


----------



## bogydave (Feb 8, 2011)

PARKBOY said:
			
		

> bogydave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pictures?


----------



## iceman (Feb 8, 2011)

We need pictures! you will understand as you continue to post 
but we really wanna see your splitter and drool 
could you please give us a few pictures!


when I split knots I work the outside instead of just splitting it down the middle makes for some weird pieces but works 
and yes that a 28 or33 should get through those knots and sometimes a smaller splitter won't , sometimes so don't worry about it .... 
just show us pictures!


----------



## PARKBOY (Feb 8, 2011)

iceman said:
			
		

> We need pictures! you will understand as you continue to post
> but we really wanna see your splitter and drool
> could you please give us a few pictures!
> 
> ...



I got one from the door this morning to satisfy you guys for now. Once the weather brightens up a bit ill pull the cover off and get better ones.


----------



## iceman (Feb 8, 2011)

From what I see paint looks good 
Looks like a good deal and as you said it works great! 
Show that baby off ! She is going to save your back!


----------



## PARKBOY (Feb 12, 2011)

Here you go guys. Finally got a little sunshine so I took a few pics.


----------

